# Robos available for adoption - North Wales



## heretoday (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi ..................still have some of these available if anyone is interested

My three robo boys from Pets at Home turned out to be two boys and one girl and two litters (11 babies later) some of them will be looking for new homes:001_unsure: although if I had my way - I would keep them all ! They are so gorgeous..................

Pets at Home have been quite open about their error and have been quite generous and have paid for one cage which I bought locally and have supplied another cage when I needed to separate the second litter. They have also offered to put them up for adoption but the adoption corner alway seems so sad ..........so I thought I'd try on here first .........as you all seem as soppy as I do about hamsters.

A friend has taken two of the girls from the first litter - I plan on keeping the little boy from the first litter and a friend is possibly interested in another pair and I want to keep at least one little girl to be with Mum. So possibly available are four little boys of six weeks old who are currently living quite happily together, I would like to go as pairs if poss; and two little girls of six weeks old who are still living with Mum and two little girls (one 9 weeks and one six weeks - full sisters) who have just been introduced a few days ago and seem to be getting on Ok together. 

I plan to hold onto them for probably another two or three weeks and will hope to have tamed them quite well - as you know with robos its quite a slow process...........

I am away for a couple of days so please don't feel ignored if I don't answer any questions straight away.

Thanks for reading


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oooh! Do you have pics?? 

If you're still looking for homes for them I may be very tempted! I've been thinking about getting robos for aaages, and depending on whereabouts in n wales you are, I may not be too far from you


----------



## NurseKatie (Apr 4, 2009)

heretoday said:


> My three robo boys from Pets at Home turned out to be two boys and one girl and two litters (11 babies later) some of them will be looking for new homes:001_unsure: although if I had my way - I would keep them all ! They are so gorgeous..................
> 
> Pets at Home have been quite open about their error and have been quite generous and have paid for one cage which I bought locally and have supplied another cage when I needed to separate the second litter. They have also offered to put them up for adoption but the adoption corner alway seems so sad ..........so I thought I'd try on here first .........as you all seem as soppy as I do about hamsters.
> 
> ...


Where abouts are you?

Katie x


----------



## heretoday (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi both
Thanks for the replies 

Sorry don't have pics - I'm not very good with a camera and they 're much too fast ..........

I live in Gwynedd on the southern coast not far from Porthmadog.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

woooo i live in bangor (for uni) and chester for hols


----------



## heretoday (Feb 9, 2009)

So sorry not been around over the weekend - are you interested in some of my babies ? They're all getting so cute !!! I will pm you my email.
x


----------

